# Radiohead Anyone?



## Sedition (Mar 15, 2009)

My god, I find their music to be absolutely fucking mind blowing. BIG calm when I'm on the blaze, love nothing more than kicking back with a couple of mates and some big joints and listen to a bit of Radiohead.

Anyone else?


----------



## ajsawred (Apr 12, 2009)

Hell yah man i love Radiohead when im smoking.


----------



## jahman2222 (Apr 12, 2009)

definatly man..there the shit when your just relaxing by yourself


----------



## evilResult (Apr 13, 2009)

my favorite song on rock band - creep


----------



## Dr Greene (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually, I was just listening to _In Rainbows_ earlier...great album

I kno this can be a touchy subject with _Radiohead_ lovers, but have u checked out _Muse_? I think they're equally as awesome to chill to. . . I especially dig _The Origin of Symmetry_


----------



## motorboater (Apr 30, 2009)

NO MUSE. Keep that crap away.

Can't wait for Radiohead's new album to drop. Should be within a year


----------



## Treeth (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw this post on reddit asking...

"Where have all those 90's punk/grunge bands gone?"

Lol.

Fucking no one understands space better than thom.


----------



## yoitsslobo (May 9, 2009)

hell yeah radiohead is tight.same wit coldplay


----------



## zeppelin (May 11, 2009)

radiohead is sick, so many good tracks by those guys. In rainbows was a pretty sick cd


----------



## allareone (May 17, 2009)

saw radiohead for the first time in Charlotte last May and it was mindblowing... their light rig was out of control

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwffHmtdzoc


----------



## J Bobba (Jun 15, 2009)

Muse is decent, Coldplay is trash, but there is no substitute for Radiohead


----------



## Sedition (Jun 16, 2009)

Agreed, you can't compare Coldplay (or Muse for that matter) with Radiohead. I'm a fan of Muse, not a fan of coldplay at all, Chris Martin just pisses me off, but yeah J Bobba there is no substitute for Radiohead... In Rainbows can't be topped.


----------



## peripepe (Jun 18, 2009)

the pyramid song is good too its very relaxing when i smoke


----------



## vh13 (Jun 18, 2009)

I absolutely love Radiohead, and with MJ, their music never gets old!

To this day, when I lite up for the first time after a long dry spell, I always time my first hit to the opening of Kid A and just let the vibrations carry me into a long and blissful high.

I've seen 'em live on three separate tours... they keep getting better. I agree, their light rig for the most recent tour was pretty fucking amazing.

I shared Radiohead with my classical-music-fascist-grandma, Strung Out on OK Computer a string quartet interpretation, and even she can appreciate their melodies and harmonies.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

vh13 said:


> I absolutely love Radiohead, and with MJ, their music never gets old!
> 
> To this day, when I lite up for the first time after a long dry spell, I always time my first hit to the opening of Kid A and just let the vibrations carry me into a long and blissful high.
> 
> ...


everything in its right place ftw

check out I Might Be Wrong: Live Recordings. The "Everything In Its Right Place" on there is dope.


----------



## vh13 (Jun 19, 2009)

motorboater said:


> everything in its right place ftw
> 
> check out I Might Be Wrong: Live Recordings. The "Everything In Its Right Place" on there is dope.


Downloaded last night. Great collection. Thanks for the tip. +rep


----------



## Bigrintxas (Aug 5, 2009)

Sedition said:


> My god, I find their music to be absolutely fucking mind blowing. BIG calm when I'm on the blaze, love nothing more than kicking back with a couple of mates and some big joints and listen to a bit of Radiohead.
> 
> Anyone else?


 radio head sux

the core audience of their seemingly 'brain-washed-cult' following seems to be socially awkward emo kids who will never, ever get laid. Sorry, but if need be, I'll find another cult to join. And no, it won't be "The Mars Volta bandwagon" either. Fuck, don't even get me started on those fucktards.


----------



## nuggz (Aug 5, 2009)

Hell ya Radio Head is Kool came home one night late from work and channel surfed for a bit and came across i think VH1 and they had a live set by Radio Head holy fuckn shit i was fuckin blown away. I never paid much mind to them previously and the only song i new of them was Creep but that night totally changed everything and i got to see them last year at lollapalooza which was great. Im also a big Tool fan which i will see at lollapalooza in a few days!!! Oh ya and to Bigrintxas i like Radio Head and Mars Volta and i get $ussy! Porn star $ussy!


----------



## dsantacruz (Aug 6, 2009)

i like all of their stuff, iron lung is a great track.


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 6, 2009)

I always thought of Radio head as a coming of age group for college students trying to prove they were hip now.Most of the people I have spent time with that listen to them where trendy types and would go from listening to Radio head to Pete Yorn to the black eyed peas.I don't know just my experience.The band does zero for me.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2011)

One of my all-time favorite bands. The songs, the arrangements, the constant evolution of what they do, the creativity and originality are just mindblowing. The latest CD, King of Limbs is astounding, and I was even more impressed with them performing it on Palladia's In The basement. Few years back the did In The Basement when In Rainbows came out


----------

